# Where in Norfolk can I go explore?



## Rob2210 (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi All, I have been a member for a few years now and now I am able to drive I would like to go exploring sights around Norfolk starting near where I live (Great Yarmouth area) and I was wondering if any one can recommend sites, Preferably not trashed by those who have no respect, Can anyone help?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 20, 2021)

I managed to find a map with over 60 abandoned places around the Norfolk area. Some are thrashed but some will need a bit of tidying up.








Abandoned places in Norfolk for buildings, urbex, photo shoots


We've mapped the best abandoned places in in Norfolk for urban explorers or photo shoots. Use our search engine to find a derelict location near you.




www.shothotspot.com


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 20, 2021)

Norfolk has a lot of gems but Im afraid its just a case of looking.
I spend hours scouring maps for anything that looks unusual & 9 out of 10 are nothing but there is some good stuff.

Try searching this & other forums for norfolk & / or more specific areas like Norwich etc, there will be plenty come up


----------



## steviefry125 (Sep 11, 2021)

Hi buddy,I'm very near you, unfortunately alot of the good stuff is no more but there are still a few scattered places around,what is you kind of interest? industrial, military etc?


----------

